# Wednesday morning at Portland



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 16, 2021)

Few pics from Wednesday


----------



## Tino (Jun 16, 2021)

What’s the best day to go? I thought about going Thursday but haven’t seen much activity on the cabe about the swapmeet. is there not much going on?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 16, 2021)

We’re too busy picking through trailers packed like this!


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 16, 2021)

Tons of people here Wednesday. Heavy on whizzer & cushman . Very large swap. Bring a vehicle to ride the grounds or rent a golf cart. Weather is looking good for tomorrow. Worth attending


----------



## Tino (Jun 17, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Tons of people here Wednesday. Heavy on whizzer & cushman . Very large swap. Bring a vehicle to ride the grounds or rent a golf cart. Weather is looking good for tomorrow. Worth attending



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## b 17 fan (Jun 17, 2021)

Should go Thursday , With some bad weather forecast on Friday it sounds like people were talking about leaving before Saturday


----------



## b 17 fan (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## blasterracing (Jun 17, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few pics from Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1430679
> 
> ...



20" girls Duck would be a nice project!


----------



## cracken32racer (Jun 28, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Tons of people here Wednesday. Heavy on whizzer & cushman . Very large swap. Bring a vehicle to ride the grounds or rent a golf cart. Weather is looking good for tomorrow. Worth attending



Hi, In your Wednesday photo's, you show a red MOTO SCOOT, with a yellow helmet sitting on the seat. Do you know who the owner is ?


----------

